# Seiko 6106..help



## jon.g26 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this forum and looking for some information on my Fathers Seiko .

He bought it in 1969 in the UK ,the face is circular deep blue in colour with a date and day window

it says SEIKO AUTOMATIC under the 12 position and DX 25 JEWELS above the 6 there are no numbers on the face just rectangle shaped silver in colour indicators

On the reverse it has SEIKO waterproof stainless steel 6106-9040 with a serial number 970911 Japan J

Written in an arc around the centre "open thru glass 32. push set lever. pull stem"

I have failled to find any information on the watch and have never seen any other Seiko like it so if there is anyone out there with any info at all I would be grateful.

many thanks

jon.g26


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

welcome to the forum Jon

the numbers tell us a few things for a start,

6106 = the movement caliber

9040 = the case style

the first 2 digits of the serial number are the date code in your case 1969 and July (7th month)

The J indicates it's a Japan made model

the DX range I think was one above the base range so a slightly more expensive choice

the open thru glass means the back of the watch doesn't come off so to get to the movement inside you have to remove the glass (aka the crystal) you will then see the set lever by the side of the dial which you push down to enable you to pull the winder (aka crown) and stem out enabeling you to remove the dial and movement complete.


----------



## jon.g26 (Mar 19, 2007)

Many thanks Paul

Ive always admired the watch and now know more about it probably explains why I have not seen any around if it was made for the Japanese market.........and it still works and keeps excellent time

thanks again jon.g26


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

jon.g26 said:


> Many thanks Paul
> 
> Ive always admired the watch and now know more about it probably explains why I have not seen any around if it was made for the Japanese market.........and it still works and keeps excellent time
> 
> thanks again jon.g26


Hi Jon, Welcome to the forum.

I think pg's reply hit all the main points very concisely (amazing to think he's the same person who persuaded me to buy some yellow ballistic nylon watch straps - scarred me forever, that has







).

You might want to have a look at some other 6106s - try googling in 'Jayhawk's Watch Photographs' for a database, and 'Seiko movements' for other details (though these are covered by pg above).

There were all sorts of variants on the 6106 - I've got a 'DX' 'Sealion' 'Weekdater' from 1968 - it seems like Seiko branded their watches like Datsun did their cars in the period- lots of boot lid badges and different variant names for different markets - but they seem to be quite collectable.

I'm sure members would like to see a photograph of the watch - don't be put off by the high standards, I keep trying, but mine are still crap!

Best regards,

Graham


----------



## jon.g26 (Mar 19, 2007)

jon.g26 said:


> Many thanks Paul
> 
> Ive always admired the watch and now know more about it probably explains why I have not seen any around if it was made for the Japanese market.........and it still works and keeps excellent time
> 
> thanks again jon.g26


Thanks Graham,once I get some time I'll try to post some photo's

Yours jon


----------

